# seinen Geschmack an Jemanden/Jemandem verlieren



## Aallokko

Hi. I was reading Friedrich Nietzsche's Der Fall Wagner and came across this sentence:

Aber wie _kann_ man seinen Geschmack an diesen décadent verlieren, wenn man nicht zufällig ein Musiker ist, wenn man nicht zufällig selbst ein décadent ist?​
Then I read N's letter to his his friend who did proofreading for N. Apparently this friend had made a correction on this point and suggested a dative instead of an accusative, for N wrote:

In Einem Fall von Correktur haben _Sie_ Recht, – aber ich auch: "seinen Geschmack an Jemanden verlieren" (Accusativ) ist nur eine andre Nuance als "an Jemandem".​
This puzzles me in two respects.

First, what exactly is this alleged difference in nuance?

And, secondly, what does this sentence (as it stands in the text, with the accusative) mean? I should think "seinen Geschmack an diesen décadent verlieren" means "to lose one's taste for this decadent", ie._ to stop enjoying this decadent, to stop liking his music_ (N is, of course, alluding to Wagner here). But how could it mean this? For the whole point of Der Fall Wagner seems to be that Wagner has corrupted the taste _in general_ in such a manner that now Wagnerian music is the only kind of music people are still capable of enjoying. So they _have not_ lost their taste for Wagner, rather the opposite is true: they have lost their taste for everything else.

So I'm asking: Is it too far-fetched to understand "seinen Geschmack an diesen décadent verlieren" in a very literal sense, "to lose one's taste altogether in this decacent", so that someone loses his taste in this decadent in the very same sense he could lose his wallet in the woods? "I was hiking yesterady and lost my wallet in the woods, my wallet is now in the woods, I have no other wallet." In the same sense: "I was listening to Wagner yesterday and lost my taste in him, my taste is now in him, I have no other taste."

This would make sense in the context of Der Fall Wagner (as I understand it), but would a native German speaker ever interpret it in this way? Wouldn't the natural way (the only way?) to understand this be "to stop liking this decadent"?

Thanks.


----------



## bearded

Hi
I would understand ''seinen Geschmack an jemande*m* verlieren'' as to lose one's taste (in general) because of someone, following a 'contact' with that someone, and ''...and jemande*n *verlieren'' as to lose one's taste for someone, to stop liking that particular someone.  The latter usage with accusative seems to be rare... 
Looking forward to reading natives' opinions (they will hopefully confirm my interpretation).


----------



## JClaudeK

Aallokko said:


> First, what exactly is this alleged difference in nuance?


Die normale Konstruktion ist: "Geschmack an etwas/ jemande*m* verlieren"

Ich wollte gerade weiterschreiben: "Geschmack an etwas/ jemande*n* verlieren" kann man sich zwar vorstellen, .....
aber bearded ist mir zuvorgekommen.



bearded said:


> ''...an jemande*n *verlieren'' as to lose one's taste for someone, to stop liking that particular someone.



Allerdings sehe das anders als er.

Ich hätte auf Folgendes getippt:
"seinen "Geschmack an jemande*n* verlieren" = jdm. verfallen (§ 4): man verliert seinen Geschmack für alle(s) andere(n) und liebt nur noch den einen

Ob das so stimmt ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Hutschi

Aallokko said:


> Aber wie _kann_ man seinen Geschmack an diesen décadent verlieren, wenn man nicht zufällig ein Musiker ist, wenn man nicht zufällig selbst ein décadent ist?
> ...
> In Einem Fall von Correktur haben _Sie_ Recht, – aber ich auch: "seinen Geschmack an Jemanden verlieren" (Accusativ) ist nur eine andre Nuance als "an Jemandem".


 = start liking his music


Aber wie _kann_ man seinen Geschmack an diesen décadent verlieren ...?=Aber wie _kann_ man Geschmack an diesem décadent finden ...? = Wie ist es möglich, dass man ihn plötzlich (bzw. allmählich) für gut hält? = stop liking his music

Der Akkussativ is in dieser Form ungewöhnlich, wahrscheinlich veraltet, es ist ähnlich wie "seine Unschuld an jemanden verlieren" - man verliert ja nicht eigentlich etwas, sondern gewinnt ihn zum Freund. "Seinen Geschmack verlieren" ist hier ein Januswort (antagonyme), mit entgegengesetzter Bedeutung je nach Kasus. Die Akkusativform ist stilistisch hochstehend, aber in dieser Form sehr ungebräuchlich.

Aber wie _kann_ man seinen Geschmack an diese*m* décadent verlieren ...?=Wie ist es möglich, dass man ihn *nicht mehr* für gut hält?

---
Hi could you understand the German forms? It is hard to compare this in English, because the forms are so similar that if I translate literally, the difference disappears.

---


> In Einem Fall von Correktur haben _Sie_ Recht, – aber ich auch: "seinen Geschmack an Jemanden verlieren" (Accusativ) ist nur eine andre Nuance als "an Jemandem".



It is something ironic because the nuance in sense is just the contrary. But in grammar it's just a letter.

---
crossposted with bearded and Claude. I see bearded and I understand it quite differently. _(Edit: Claude changed his answer, so we see it similarly.)_

The accussative is extremely seldom used this way, so I used semantics and analogy to understand it.

I understand "to lose one's taste* to/towards* this decadent" - but I do not know if it is possible in English. If it is just strange, doesn't matter. It is strange in German, too.

---
Edit:

You should know that usually nobody than decadent loves decadent. This is essential as background.

It also maybe that the other decadent will like the same than - meaning the taste is transferred somehow. But this is like copying, you will not loose it when copying/transferring. But this would be even more strange.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Ich hätte auf Folgendes getippt:
> "seinen "Geschmack an jemande*n* verlieren" = jdm. verfallen (§ 4): man verliert seinen Geschmack für alle(s) andere(n) und liebt nur noch den einen
> 
> Ob das so stimmt ist eine andere Frage.


Ich tippe darauf, dass es stimmt. Man kann sein Herz an jemanden verlieren, warum dann nicht auch seinen Geschmack? Wobei die Formulierung aber wirklich ungewöhnlich ist.


bearded said:


> I would understand ''seinen Geschmack an jemande*m* verlieren'' as to lose one's taste (in general) because of someone, following a 'contact' with that someone


Ja, so dürfte es gemeint sein. ›an‹ im Sinne von ›bei‹?  ›an‹ so ähnlich wie in ›sich an etwas/jemandem die Zähne ausbeißen?  Die Formulierung ist – in diesem Kontext – noch ungewöhnlicher als die andere. Denn zunächst würde man denken, dass das Gegenteil gemeint ist. Es gibt ja den Ausdruck ›Gefallen an etwas/jemandem finden‹. ›seinen Geschmack an jemandem verlieren‹ sieht aus wie das Gegenteil davon.


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> Hi
> I would understand ''seinen Geschmack an jemande*m* verlieren'' as to lose one's taste (in general) because of someone, following a 'contact' with that someone, ...



Also nee, das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen!
Die beiden Varianten sind doch unterschiedlich zu analysieren:
Dativ: {Geschmack an jemandem} finden/haben/verlieren -> 'Geschmack an jemandem' ist eine zusammenhängende Nominalphrase und ein einzelnes Verbargument.
Akkusativ: {Geschmack} {an jemanden} verlieren -> 'Geschmack' und 'an jemanden' sind hier eigenständige Verbargumente; aus semantischer Sicht ist 'jemand' das Patiens, oder?  

Der Brief wurde 1888 geschrieben, also noch vor der ersten großen Standardisierung um 1900 rum, somit ist natürlich alles möglich, aber ich bezweifle, dass der Akkusative eine weitverbreitete, allbekannte Nuance in diesem Ausdruck war.
Da damals meist Kurrent geschrieben wurde und da sich die Kurrentbuchstaben 'e, m, n' nur in der Anzahl der Haken unterscheiden, scheint es logischer anzunehmen, dass 'an jemande*n*' ein 'Kurrent-Typo' war, und dass dieser proofreader dies in galant-sarkastischer Form angemerkt hat, ohne Nietzsche zu offensichtlich auf die Zehen treten zu wollen!?
Dies ist zwar nur eine Annahme, aber sicherlich denkbar.

---------------------------


Aallokko said:


> ..., for* N wrote*:
> 
> In Einem Fall von Correktur haben _Sie_ Recht, – aber ich auch: "seinen Geschmack an Jemanden verlieren" (Accusativ) ist nur eine andre Nuance als "an Jemandem".​


Sorry, I misread the OP. So it's Nietzsche who wrote this in response to the proofreader's correction.

Nietzsche agrees with the proofreader, but then he says "aber ich auch <blar, blar>".
Personally I consider what follows as jocular philosophical banter without merit !!! You cannot lose your (sense of) taste *to* anybody -- even if you _can_ figuratively lose your heart *to* somebody (as in "Ich hab mein Herz an *dich* verloren"!
Philosophers very often _do_ take artistic license whenever they need to justify an otherwise nonsensical idea...!


----------



## bearded

Hello manfy
I may well have misunderstood the meaning and the nuances of those expressions - it's indeed quite probable - but I see that even for natives the interpretation is not so simple... And, although one can certainly disagree with Nietzsche's  theories, it seems unlikely to me that he expresses ''nonsensical ideas'': on the contrary, his course of thoughts is usually very logical.


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> And, although one can certainly disagree with Nietzsche's  theories, it seems unlikely to me that he expresses ''nonsensical ideas'': on the contrary, his course of thoughts is usually very logical.



I'm sure it is. But that still doesn't mean that every word he uttered needs to be seen as deeply profound. 
Many people like to ridicule the ridiculous, and the German language has a lot of those when you look at details. I checked 'Geschmack' in Grimm's dictionary earlier and it didn't show any accusative for that phrase/metaphor, it only shows dative and genitive forms -- and Grimm fits just perfectly to the language use at the time the letter was written.
I'm quite sure Nietzsche was just trying to wind his proofreader up. If smileys had already been invented back then, he probably would have added a wink-smiley!


----------



## bearded

Touché


----------



## Hutschi

Anyways, "seinen Geschmack an etwas verlieren" is a set phrase, "... an jemandem" is quasi the same, but seldom used.
"Seinen Geschmack an jemanden verlieren" is either wrong or a kind of neologism, or lost in contemporary language. We can understand it by analogy. It was the first time that I read it this way (if I did not forget it.) You can only understand it in a kind of woolly logic - in the sense of disc world. (Wolliger/fussliger Logik, im Sinne der Scheibenwelt).


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, I found additional solutions if Dativ is meant:

1. The dativ and accussative are very similar if spoken fast.

jemandem-> jemand'm (schlecht sprechbar)-> jemand'n

2. In some former dialect regions there is no big difference between dative and accussative in feeling the langugage, because in the earlier "Plattdeutsch" there was no diffference, it is similar to English. In such regions they often exchanged the cases in coll. language when speaking high German.
Such effects could explain "there is low difference". I do not know the linguistic background of Nietzsche.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Such effects could explain "there is low difference". I do not know the linguistic background of Nietzsche.


Solche Spekulationen können wir hier mMn. ausschließen, siehe:


Aallokko said:


> Then I read N's letter to his his friend who did proofreading for N. Apparently this friend had made a correction on this point and suggested a dative instead of an accusative, for N wrote:
> In Einem Fall von Correktur haben _Sie_ Recht, – aber ich auch: "seinen Geschmack an Jemanden verlieren" (Accusativ) ist nur eine andre Nuance als "an Jemandem".





manfy said:


> I'm quite sure Nietzsche was just trying to wind his proofreader up. If smileys had already been invented back then, he probably would have added a wink-smiley!


----------



## Aallokko

Thank you to everyone for replies. I have found them helpful, although it seems that no consensus has been reached. Apparently the question wasn't so simple as I thought. But at least you all seem to agree that this expression is very unusual and even weird (or perhaps "creative").



Hutschi said:


> Hi could you understand the German forms?.



I did, thanks.



Schlabberlatz said:


> Man kann sein Herz an jemanden verlieren, warum dann nicht auch seinen Geschmack?



I think this interpretation makes perfect sense in the context of Der Fall Wagner. Wagner in a way robs people of their taste so that now their taste is in Wagner's possession, Wagnerian music has become the only music they are capable of enjoying.



manfy said:


> Nietzsche agrees with the proofreader, but then he says "aber ich auch <blar, blar>".
> 
> Personally I consider what follows as jocular philosophical banter without merit !!! You cannot lose your (sense of) taste *to* anybody -- even if you _can_ figuratively lose your heart *to* somebody (as in "Ich hab mein Herz an *dich* verloren"!



Are you saying that first Nietzsche made a mistake and then he made a joke about this mistake?

"Seinen Geschmack an diese*m* décadent verlieren" could be translated as "to stop enjoying this decadent", if I'm not mistaken. But this cannot be what N means here, the context just doesn't allow this. It must be that the accusative changes the meaning (at least in N's mind). But if so, then I don't understand how it is "nur eine andre Nuance". It's not just a nuance, if it changes the meaning completely. But maybe this isn't very important, for who knows what N meant with "nur eine andre Nuance".


----------



## Hutschi

Aallokko said:


> ...
> 
> "Seinen Geschmack an diese*m* décadent verlieren" could be translated as "to stop enjoying this decadent", if I'm not mistaken. But this cannot be what N means here, the context just doesn't allow this. It must be that the accusative changes the meaning (at least in N's mind). But if so, then I don't understand how it is "nur eine andre Nuance". It's not just a nuance, if it changes the meaning completely. But maybe this isn't very important, for who knows what N meant with "nur eine andre Nuance".



Maybe it was irony.
Indeed it changes the meaning completely. I assume now the proof reader did not understand the sense and replaced it by something else. So Nietzsche answered in an ironic way. (_Macht nichts. Das blanke Gegenteil ist ja nur eine Nuance ..._)


----------



## manfy

Aallokko said:


> Are you saying that first Nietzsche made a mistake and then he made a joke about this mistake?


Yes, I think so.
Although, it probably was the type setter's mistake, assuming that this was the publishing process in those days:
-) the writer gives his finished handwritten script to the type setter (assuming the author is sure of his own grammar and spelling)
-) the type setter sets up the printing press and prints a first set of proofreading copies
-) the proof reader corrects type setting mistakes based on the handwritten script and marks spelling/grammar mistakes
-) the author verifies the proof reader's results and signs off on the final version
-) the type setter makes the corrections on the printing press and starts printing the actual copies



Aallokko said:


> "Seinen Geschmack an diese*m* décadent verlieren" could be translated as "to stop enjoying this decadent", if I'm not mistaken. But this cannot be what N means here, the context just doesn't allow this.


Yes, "Seinen Geschmack an diese*m* décadent verlieren" = "to stop enjoying this decadent" = "to lose one's taste for this decadent".

You're misinterpreting Nietzsche's polemic style. He's verbally bashing Wagner in this book. He's calling him "a mere showman without substance and merit" (that's my own paraphrasing).
Here's the <extended context> (highlighting by me):


> Sehr gut! Aber wie kann man seinen Geschmack an diesen décadent verlieren, wenn man nicht zufällig ein Musiker, wenn man nicht zufällig selbst ein décadent ist?" – Umgekehrt! *Wie kann man's nicht! Versuchen Sie's doch*! – Sie wissen nicht, wer Wagner ist: ein ganz grosser Schauspieler!


Nietzsche is encouraging the readers to free themselves from Wagner's spell and the superficial, seemingly hypnotic effect of his showmanship.
"Ein ganz grosser Schauspieler" is NOT meant in a positive sense here! It has to be read as _charlatan_ or _snake oil salesman_.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

> Sehr gut! Aber wie kann man seinen Geschmack an diesen décadent verlieren, wenn man nicht zufällig ein Musiker, wenn man nicht zufällig selbst ein décadent ist?" – Umgekehrt! *Wie kann man's nicht! Versuchen Sie's doch*! – Sie wissen nicht, wer Wagner ist: ein ganz grosser Schauspieler!


Das ist aber nicht alles. Davor steht noch:


> Aber vom Magnétiseur und Affresco-Maler Wagner abgesehn giebt es noch einen Wagner, der kleine Kostbarkeiten bei Seite legt: unsern grössten Melancholiker der Musik,
> [...]
> Wagner hatte die Tugend der décadents, das Mitleiden – – –


Und danach kommt noch:


> Giebt es überhaupt eine tiefere, eine schwerere Wirkung im Theater? Sehen Sie doch diese Jünglinge – erstarrt, blass, athemlos! Das sind Wagnerianer: das versteht Nichts von Musik, – und *trotzdem wird Wagner über sie Herr ... Wagner's Kunst drückt mit hundert Atmosphären: bücken Sie sich nur, man kann nicht anders* ... Der Schauspieler Wagner ist ein Tyrann, sein Pathos wirft jeden Geschmack, jeden Widerstand über den Haufen.


Widerstand ist zwecklos, jeder verliert wenn nicht sein Herz, so doch seinen Geschmack an Wagner.


----------



## Aallokko

Schlabberlatz said:


> Widerstand ist zwecklos, jeder verliert wenn nicht sein Herz, so doch seinen Geschmack an Wagner.



Indeed. I don't get manfy's interpretation at all. To me it seems that Nietzsche is saying: If you're a musician or a decadent yourself, then it's understandable that you fall for Wagner, because you're similar to Wagner. But how can a non-musician and a non-decadent fall for Wagner? Well, it's because Wagner is not a genuine musician, but an actor, a liar, and as an actor and a liar he is able to hypnotise everyone, even those who don't understand anything about music.

And if the accusative was a mistake, as manfy suggested, why did N just leave it there? Why didn't he correct it?

On the other hand, I know three English translations and a French one. Here they are:

1) "how _can_ one lose a taste for this decadent" (Walter Kaufmann).
2) "how can one lose one's taste for this decadent" (Thomas Common).
3) "how can this décadent spoil one's taste" (The Nietzsche Channel).
4) "comment ce decadent _peut_-il vous faire perdre le gout" (Henri Albert).

Now I think that 1 & 2 are wrong and 3 & 4 at least get the idea, although it's a tad hard to believe that Kaufmann was wrong.


----------



## manfy

Aallokko said:


> 3) "how can this décadent spoil one's taste" (The Nietzsche Channel).
> 
> [...]and 3 & 4 at least get the idea, [...]


...oooor maybe those guys - whoever they are - like to read into it whatever they feel like reading into it.... 

*First a word of caution*: Even though I tried, I could not find any info on that website about who's interpreting what or who's translating what and with what background. That makes this Nietzsche Channel rather suspicious in my book.

I found several lines where the translation is plain wrong -- nay, worse: semantically distorting!!  
So please, do NOT blindly trust the translation on the Nietzsche Channel!!

Example from <Nietzsche Channel>:


> Wagner's Musik ist niemals wahr. — *Aber man hält sie dafür*: und so ist es in Ordnung.
> Wagner's music is never true. — *But it is supposed to be so*: and thus everything is as it should be.​


 This translation is utter nonsense and creates a totally unacceptable semantic distortion -- and that even though it is one of those spots where Nietzsche's original makes (almost) sense ... from a language point of view, at least! 

Gotta go; more later!


----------



## JClaudeK

Aallokko said:


> 3) "how can this décadent spoil one's taste" (The Nietzsche Channel).
> 4) "comment ce décadent _peut_-il vous faire perdre le goût" (Henri Albert).
> Now I think that 1 & 2 are wrong and 3 & 4 at least get the idea, although it's a tad hard to believe that Kaufmann was wrong.


3 & 4 stimmen sinngemäß überein.
In allen Kritiken/ Büchern findet man diese französische Übersetzung dieser Stelle.

Ich denke auch, dass 3 & 4 den Originaltext richtig wiedergeben, das wird m.E. durch den (mit etwas Abstand) folgenden Satz bestätigt:
"_Der Schauspieler Wagner ist ein Tyrann_,_ sein Pathos wirft jeden Geschmack, jeden Widerstand über den Haufen."_


----------



## manfy

Schlabberlatz said:


> Widerstand ist zwecklos, jeder verliert wenn nicht sein Herz, so doch seinen Geschmack an Wagner.



The reason why I still can't see this as a valid and a linguistically viable assumption is this:
A) I could find no attestation that accusative was ever used with this metaphor in or before Nietzsche's lifetime
B) It just doesn't make semantic sense (not even a deluded philosophical one!):

Some of my thoughts and attempts to make linguistic sense of it - all of which failed:
The opposite of and the required (!!) precursor for "Geschmack an jemande*m* *verlieren*" is "Geschmack an jemande*m* *finden*"
The opposite of "sein Herz an jemande*n* verlieren" is certainly not "sein Herz an jemanden finden"  , not even "sein Herz* in* jemanden finden". Syntactically it may be correct to say "sein Herz in jemande*m* (wieder)finden", but semantically it's still borderline nonsensical and certainly non-standard.

What I'm saying here is, you cannot blindly convert one metaphor into another and assume it makes perfect semantic sense just because the syntax looks so similar.


However, I _can_ accept the supposition that Nietzsche was sufficiently deluded by 1888 so that he actually believed that "seinen Geschmack an jemanden verlieren" is/was grammatical and that it is a semantic nuance of "seinen Geschmack an jemandem verlieren".

Let's not forget that this letter was written in September 1888 and that Nietzsche had his massive mental breakdown at the beginning of January 1889, an event he mentally never recovered from.

The author of the <Wiki article> wrote:


> Seine Schriften und Briefe ab Herbst 1888 jedoch lassen bereits auf seinen beginnenden *Größenwahn* schließen. Die Reaktionen auf seine Schriften, vor allem auf die Polemik Der Fall Wagner vom Frühjahr, wurden von ihm maßlos überbewertet.​


At first I was critical regarding the term "Größenwahn"; however, I have skimmed through several of his letters from the end of '88 and now I can only confirm the author's opinion: by that time Fritzl was really full of himself and clearly delusional!

That fact, however, has no impact on his achievements as thinker and philosopher earlier in his life and I don't want to doubt his lucidity back then or pass a blanket judgement on him in any way.
And yet, in reference to the OP, you also cannot analyze or treat his writings in the last few semi-lucid years the same way as earlier ones. Nietzsche's mental state must be taken into account if you want to draw meaningful conclusions.


----------



## manfy

Aallokko said:


> Indeed. I don't get manfy's interpretation at all. To me it seems that Nietzsche is saying: If you're a musician or a decadent yourself, then it's understandable that you fall for Wagner, because you're similar to Wagner. But how can a non-musician and a non-decadent fall for Wagner? Well, it's because Wagner is not a genuine musician, but an actor, a liar, and as an actor and a liar he is able to hypnotise everyone, even those who don't understand anything about music.


To be honest, I do understand your reasoning. In fact, I read it the same way when I first saw it.
But then in the course of reading, it became less and less obvious whether he was praising or bashing Wagner in an odd, intentionally ambiguous sarcastic way. After reading several other parts, I settled on the latter because it makes more sense to me.
I intentionally avoided reading the English translation or some other interpretations of Nietzsches text because that would have primed my mind towards those pre-digested third party interpretations.

If I read that line your way, then the follow-up "Umgekehrt! *Wie kann man's nicht! Versuchen Sie's doch*!" doesn't make sense! If any commoner is automatically drawn in by Wagner, as N claims, what's the point in the encouragement "*Versuchen Sie's doch*!"?? And if they are not, why would he encourage them, if Wagner is a sickness as he so prominently claimed in the earlier parts of his script??
From my modern-day point of view, I see neither coherence nor sense in this.

If I read it the opposite way, my way, it makes a lot more sense to me. N has described his struggles of turning his back on Wagner and Schopenhauer and all that sickness and pessimism. N is condemning _Mitleid_ and promoting _Mitfreude_ now, so it seems more sensible for him to encourage others to break free as he did with "*Versuchen Sie's doch!*"
Additionally, the term 'decadent' has 2 meanings in German; one is 'decline and deterioration' and the other is 'self-indulgence'. A self-indulgent person is also always self-centered, thus it's not a big mental step to see that they would turn away from somebody that seems more important or better than them. Similarly, why would musicians automatically be hypnotised by Wagner? A real musician might be impressed by Wagner at first but would soon get bored, a real musician would intentionally turn away in order to find their own unique style and expressivity. A real artist has no interest in copying, they want to create!



Aallokko said:


> And if the accusative was a mistake, as manfy suggested, why did N just leave it there? Why didn't he correct it?


I may have been wrong about the process from script to published book. Since Nitzsche had an undecipherable handwriting (in German also known as _Sauklaue _) the script probably had to go to his proofreader Köselitz first, as he was one of the few who were able to decipher N's scribblings and then...who knows what happened.
If you read the full letter to Köselitz from 16/9/1888, you see that Nietzsche already held the final copy of Fall Wagner in his hands and that the official version was due to be shipped out to bookstores by 22/9.
In any case, the fact remains that N agreed with Köselitzes correction to dative and then vaguely makes claims about the accusative nuance. I still find the mistake+joke explanation most plausible, but that shouldn't hold you back in your endeavour to get to the bottom of it!


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Also, noch mal ganz langsam … zum Mitmeißeln  … wie man so sagt. 





> Wagner hatte die Tugend der décadents, das Mitleiden – – –
> *8.*
> – Sehr gut! Aber wie kann man seinen Geschmack an diesen décadent verlieren, wenn man nicht zufällig ein Musiker, wenn man nicht zufällig selbst ein décadent ist?"


Wagner ist also nicht durch und durch schlecht. Er hat eine Tugend. Daraus erklärt sich das „Sehr gut!“

Seine Tugend ist die Tugend der décadents. Was ist daraus zu schließen?
a) Dass die décadents ihn mögen
oder
b) Dass die décadents ihn nicht mögen.
Naheliegend ist doch wohl a).

Dann folgt der Satz „Aber wie kann man seinen Geschmack an diesen décadent verlieren, wenn man nicht zufällig ein Musiker, wenn man nicht zufällig selbst ein décadent ist?“, aus dem eindeutig hervorgeht, dass die décadents ihren Geschmack an Wagner verloren haben – was ja auch erklärbar ist, s. o. Die Frage lautet nur noch, wie man seinen Geschmack an W. verlieren kann, wenn man *kein* décadent oder Musiker ist. Darauf folgt die Gegenfrage „Umgekehrt! Wie *kann man*'s *nicht*!“, also: „Aber wie *kann man* seinen Geschmack *nicht* an diesen décadent verlieren?“ Das ist natürlich ironisch gemeint, wie aus dem Weiteren hervorgeht:


> Wagner's Kunst drückt mit hundert Atmosphären: bücken Sie sich nur, man kann nicht anders ...


*Man kann nicht* anders, als sich zu bücken und seinen Geschmack an W. zu verlieren. Auch wer *kein* Musiker ist, verfällt W.:


> Das sind Wagnerianer: das versteht Nichts von Musik, – und trotzdem wird Wagner über sie Herr ...


Weiter unten:


> Dies eben beweist der Fall Wagner: er gewann die Menge, – er verdarb den Geschmack, er verdarb selbst für die Oper unsren Geschmack!


Fazit: „seinen Geschmack an jemanden verlieren“ heißt soviel wie „sich seinen Geschmack von jemandem verderben lassen“. (Ob die Formulierung glücklich gewählt ist, sei hier mal dahingestellt.)



manfy said:


> Wagner's Musik ist niemals wahr. — *Aber man hält sie dafür*: und so ist es in Ordnung.
> Wagner's music is never true. — *But it is supposed to be so*: and thus everything is as it should be.
> 
> 
> 
> This translation is utter nonsense and creates a totally unacceptable semantic distortion
Click to expand...




> 4. (mit akk und inf) *halten für*: I suppose him to be a painter;
> he is supposed to be rich er soll reich sein
> suppose - Wörterbuch Englisch-Deutsch - WordReference.com


----------



## manfy

> Wagner's Musik ist niemals wahr. — *Aber man hält sie dafür*: und so ist es in Ordnung.
> Wagner's music is never true. — *But it is supposed to be so*: and thus everything is as it should be.





> 4. (mit akk und inf) *halten für*: I suppose him to be a painter;
> he is supposed to be rich er soll reich sein
> suppose - Wörterbuch Englisch-Deutsch - WordReference.com


Tja, so einfach geht's ja nicht!
Das Beispiel "he is supposed to be rich" ist ja in Ordnung und erlaubt die primäre und offensichtliche Interpretation von "er soll reich sein = er ist angeblich reich". In unserem Beispiel aber erlaubt der Kontext das nicht.

Die primäre und logisch korrekte Interpretation von "Wagner's music is never true. — *But it is supposed to be so*" ist:
Wagner's music is never true. — *But that's how it should be/how it's expected to be: never true!
*
Die einzig mögliche Interpretion des Originals "Wagner's Musik ist niemals wahr. — *Aber man hält sie dafür*" ist aber:
Wagner's Musik ist niemals wahr. — *Aber man hält sie für wahr!*
Ergo, die englische Formulierung drückt genau das Gegenteil des deutschen Originals aus! Und dabei gäbe es so viele Möglichkeiten, das Original sinngetreu und eindeutig wiederzugeben, z.B:
Wagner's music is never true. — But it is *perceived/considered/thought/believed* to be true.

Der anschließende Teil ist auch im Deutschen unklar, also kann ich wenig zum Englischen sagen.
"Aber man hält sie dafür: *und so ist es in Ordnung*." Was soll das heißen? Muss 'so' als "und *somit/deshalb* ist das in Ordnung" verstanden werden oder als "und *in dieser Form* ist das in Ordnung"?? Und in Ordnung für wen denn überhaupt?
a) für Nitzsche und die Welt ?? Und wenn ja, dann was?
b) für denjenigen der das so sieht ? (und deshalb denkt derjenige nicht weiter?)

Also wenn es wirklich einen logischen Hintergedanken oder roten Faden dabei gibt, dann geht der an mir vorbei!  

Anyroad, ich melde mich später zum Rest deiner post.


----------



## manfy

Schlabberlatz said:


> Weiter unten:
> 
> 
> 
> Dies eben beweist der Fall Wagner: er gewann die Menge, – er verdarb den Geschmack, er verdarb selbst für die Oper unsren Geschmack!
> 
> 
> 
> Fazit: „seinen Geschmack an jemanden verlieren“ heißt soviel wie „sich seinen Geschmack von jemandem verderben lassen“. (Ob die Formulierung glücklich gewählt ist, sei hier mal dahingestellt.)
Click to expand...

Ja, wenn man jetzt alles auf diese "er verdarb den Geschmack"-Zeile bezieht, dann klingt das ja beinahe einleuchtend.
Der Nietzsche Channel Übersetzer hat anscheinen dasselbe getan bei:


Aallokko said:


> 3) "how can this décadent spoil one's taste" (The Nietzsche Channel).



Damit bleibt die "Geschmack an jemande*n* verlieren"-Zeile immer noch frei aus der Luft gegriffen und sprachtechnisch betrachtet unhaltbar.
Die anderen beiden Übersetzer schienen dies auch zu glauben, denn sie haben die linguistisch richtige und seit dem Mittelalter etablierte Bedeutung mit Dativ angenommen (deren Existenz sogar N selbst mit "In Einem Fall von Correktur haben _Sie_ Recht" in seinem Brief bestätigt hat): 


Aallokko said:


> 1) "how _can_ one lose a taste for this decadent" (Walter Kaufmann).
> 2) "how can one lose one's taste for this decadent" (Thomas Common).



Sogar deine eigene Beschreibung veranschaulicht die Unhaltbarkeit dieser Definition mit Akkusativ:


Schlabberlatz said:


> [...] aus dem eindeutig hervorgeht, dass die décadents ihren *Geschmack an Wagner verloren* haben – was ja auch erklärbar ist, [...]


Meintest du damit Akkusativ-Wagner oder Dativ-Wagner??  Also ich lese dies hier natürlich instinktiv als Dativ-Wagner, was semantisch ja sprachhistorisch verankert und belegbar ist. Aber damit reden wir dann wohl wieder aneinander vorbei.  

Anyways, ist egal. Jeder kann in Nietzsche reinlesen was er will. Ich bestehe nicht darauf, dass nur ich recht habe und alle anderen falsch liegen - so dekadent bin ich nicht. 

Wenn ich @Aallokko wäre und wenn mich dieses Thema brennend interessieren würde, dann würde ich alle Nietzsche Texte am Rechner auf das Wort "Geschmack" durchsuchen (und er verwendet das Wort ja auch recht oft!), um so Nietzsches Anwendung oder vielleicht systematische Fehlanwendung analysieren und abschätzen zu können.

Damit klinke ich mich aus diesem interessanten Thread mal aus, werde aber gerne wieder ein Auge drauf werfen, falls jemand neue Fakten zur OP ausgräbt!


----------



## Schlabberlatz

manfy said:


> deren Existenz sogar N selbst mit "In Einem Fall von Correktur haben _Sie_ Recht" in seinem Brief bestätigt hat





manfy said:


> Aber damit reden wir dann wohl wieder aneinander vorbei.


Offensichtlich. Der Lektor schlug vor, es in Dativ zu ändern. N. blieb bei Akkusativ. Dies ist also die Variante, die hier zu diskutieren ist/wäre/gewesen wäre, nicht irgendein „Dativ-Wagner“.


Hutschi said:


> I assume now the proof reader did not understand the sense and replaced it by something else. So Nietzsche answered in an ironic way.


Du siehst: es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten, über die Bedeutung von N.s Aussage zu spekulieren, dass es sich nur um eine Nuance handele.


manfy said:


> Damit klinke ich mich aus diesem interessanten Thread mal aus


Ja, einigen wir uns darauf, dass wir uns nicht einig werden


----------

